# Constipation, Acid Reflux, belly



## guest99 (Feb 26, 2004)

I am normally IBS-D, but I take calcium and immodium to keep it in check. For that past 8 months or so, I have lost my voice 6 times. I am thinking that I am "developing" Acid Flux/GERD. Could GERD be caused by constipating myself from all the meds? (Since my digestive system is slower, stuff is backing up?). Also, I have a distended belly quite often. Could that also be caused from constipation?Thank you all for your help!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had pretty regular indigestion before developing D. Reflux developed after. In my case it seemed pretty reasonable that this was all one condition that continued to worsen over time. It was not until I stumbled upon the flavonoid supplementation that I began to address this malfunction. Since the calcium and immodium that you are taking will only stop, and stop up, the effects, it is not unreasonable to assume that the underlying functions are continuing to deteriorate.Obviously, I would suggest the same treatment that has helped me; but have you also looked at diet, allergies, etc.? We have experienced some positive changes from the diet in Eating 4 our Blood Type. In my case, eliminating/drastically lowering wheat and corn have been very helpful in my gas production. Others have seen quite noticable improvements in the low carb South Beach approach. Mark


----------

